# Bit of confusion about GPU-Z 0.8.8 and GTX 1080...



## Mina (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello, just a quick question to clear things up, is ASIC readout for the GTX 1080 supported or not yet? I saw the GTX 1080 was added along with some other cards, but I guess that might only be for basic information?

When I try to read mine at least I get the message that the card is not supported.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2016)

It's not supported. Some people are using older GPU-Z, which uses (incorrect) Maxwell ASIC quality reading on Pascal.

The feature will be added soon


----------



## StefanM (Nov 27, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> It's not supported. Some people are using older GPU-Z, which uses (incorrect) Maxwell ASIC quality reading on Pascal.



Can you take a look at NVIDIA Pascal open GPU documentation?
I'm not sure if it has useful infos for your purpose.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2016)

No useful data there, I seriously doubt nvidia has any interest in sharing this kind of info


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 3, 2016)

I got asci reading of 94,1% with GPU-z 0.8.something - for a gtx 1080 - sneekypeet told me that the reading must wrong since never versions tell the card is unsupported. 
Damn i thought i just doubled the price of the card lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2016)

I did not say it was "wrong" I just simply said what you are seeing may not be correct in value. Could be spot on for all I know


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2016)

The number you are seeing IS wrong.


----------

